# Harlequin barbs



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hello,
Today is to send a photo for my friends.

[url=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gall
The picture could be better, but I have no other to remember this fish.

I find them very beautiful because of the purple color. 30 to 40 pieces in a well planted tank forming a beautiful shoal.
The shoal behavior is very stable. This means that they do not float through each other. But there should be no other species with it.

The breed is not complicated. They spawn to the lower side of the leaves. (Crypto, Echinodorus, Ludwigia). Professional breeders put inside green small plastic strip. It's cleaner and easier to take out. The fish is part of the standard range and everywhere. Now we have another species. R. espei. Slightly smaller, but similar. It can be a shoal of 50, the same space.

Greetings


----------

